# My Rubik's Cube Pen



## minime12358 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey, I'm hoping I put this in the right thread (I was trying to decide between general puzzle and off-topic.) 

I recently finished making "le Stylo de Rubik". It took a long time to make, but I think it turned out well! It is just my first try, and I think I'll be trying one again soon. 







Note: I make the wood part. The plastic/metal pen parts are purchased.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ummm, what is it?


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 21, 2012)

It's a pen that is a Rubik's cube. I solved the cube to that scramble.


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 21, 2012)

That's really cool! Nice craftsmanship!


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2012)

Is the pen functional at all?


----------



## Tyjet66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome!


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 21, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Is the pen functional at all?



Yep! It actually is a really good quality pen. The other end is a capacitive stylus.


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 21, 2012)

If you had a mini functional cube at the end (where you push the thing in - no idea what it's called), that would be cool. It would take some work, but if you got bored in an exam, then...


----------



## YddEd (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ Haha yeah..


----------



## minime12358 (Aug 21, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> If you had a mini functional cube at the end (where you push the thing in - no idea what it's called), that would be cool. It would take some work, but if you got bored in an exam, then...



Hehe, this one is actually a twist mechanism, as the place where the click button would be is occupied by the capacitive stylus. This said, I can't imagine it would be too hard to glue a center to the end of a click pen. I originally planned on doing a very very careful glue up so I could actually turn each layer on the pen (after a bit of work), but I abandoned the idea for the first try.


----------

